# Help Researching Watchmaker Of Antique Pocket Watch



## Charles88 (Feb 12, 2009)

I have found details enscribed on the workings of an old pocket watch.

It reads:

Mary T Sturdy

1808

Clapham

The ingraving is very fine and it may read Marg, perhaps short for something e.g margaret.

Any information on her or help in researching her would be appreciated.

Thanks

Charles


----------

